# Impression depuis Classic



## macpapyguy (21 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,
 Sur un G5  avec OS 10.4.11 qui tourne parfaitement sur OSX, j'ai un problème avec Classic OS9: il n'est pas possible d' imprimer un document rédigé avec Apple works par exemple. Pour être plus précis: document sur le bureau; clic sur "imprimer"; ouverture de la fenêtre, l'imprimante apparait; clic sur" imprimer" dans la fenêtre, et ...rien !!
*Note*: sur OSX, la même imprimante réponds parfaitement, aucun soucis!!
*Recherche niveau sélecteur*: aucune imprimante n'apparait, on ne peut donc en sélectionner une.
*Recherche Info système /profil système:* "aucune imprimante disponible"mais dans le cadre inférieur il y a trois rubriques soit rubrique case: Lexmark 2600 Série;  rubrique nom; 2600 série; rubrique  gestionnaire Laser Writer 8,( qui n'existe pas , c' est certainement une réminiscence du précédent propriétaire).
*Recherche niveau périphérique* " aucun périphérique sur le bus USB0";
 Voila les constatations; il semblerait que Classic n'arrive pas à se  connecter à l'imprimante;
 Qui voit un remède ? merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (21 Décembre 2021)

PrintToPDF depuis Classic et impression depuis OsX


----------



## macpapyguy (21 Décembre 2021)

Ou se trouve "printoPDF" ? je ne vois que la commande "imprimer" dans appleworks;
 question subsidiaire:" Laserwriter 8" sert à quoi lorsqu'il apparait dans le sélecteur ?


----------



## Invité (21 Décembre 2021)

Laserwriter 8 est un pilote générique pour imprimer des fichiers ou les enregistrer au format "Postscript" je crois ???

PrintToPDF il faut le télécharger sur des vieux sites d'abandonware (le grenier du mac, Mackintosh garden, Mackintosh Repostory, etc…)

Logiquement il devrait y avoir des gens bien plus compétents que moi pour te donner des réponses dans pas longtemps


----------



## eteen (28 Décembre 2021)

Il est possible d'utiliser le pilote Laserwriter pour imprimer sur une imprimante partagée en OS X.  Il faut utiliser le pilote en Queue LPR.

J'avais fais un tuto sur un autre forum.

Voici le tuto en question.

onjour à tous,

J'ai eu une demande par courriel pour imprimer d'OS 9 sur une imprimante sur un Mac en OS X.9.5.

Comme ma méthode ne fonctionnait plus, j'ai fais des tests et voilà, ça fonctionne avec quelques modifications.  Ça peut toujours servir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Sur OS X:*
Installer l'imprimante XXXX sur le mac.
Partager les imprimantes dans Pref système =» Partage
Ouvrir ton navigateur et mettre http://localhost:631/

Si l'interface web de CUPS ne s'affiche pas (possible en 10.10 et plus), il faut faire la commande suivante dans le terminal pour l'activer
Code
cupsctl WebInterface=yes


*Identifier le nom de l'imprimante dans l'interface de CUPS*
Cliquer sur l'onglet imprimante /printers dans l'interface de CUPS
Cliquer sur ton imprimante XXX
Prendre en note le nom de l'imprimante* sans espace *qui est généralement orange- brun.

*Nouveau pour 10.7 et plus : Activer l'écoute du port 515 sur le Mac en OS X*

Dans Terminal copier la commande suivante:
Code
sudo launchctl load -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/org.cups.cups-lpd.plist

Ensuite entrer votre mot de passe.


*Sur OS 9*
Dans Application =» Utilitaire =» Utilitaire service d'impression
Choisir imprimante LPR
Laisser le fichier PPD à Générique
Cliquer Modifier dans Imprimante LPR
Dans adresse mettre l'adresse IP de ton mac en OS X
Dans File d'attente , mettre le nom de ton imprimante noté plus haut.
Cliquer sur OK
Cliquer sur Créer
Quitter

Ensuite faire un test d'impression avec le programme de ton choix.


----------



## macpapyguy (16 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous;
 Après un breack du aux fêtes, j'ai repris les investigations pour résoudre le problème initial, et j'y suis arrivé.
 D'abord merci à *Invité* qui, en une phrase, a initié la solution ! j' ai donc téléchargé PrinToPDF depuis McIntosh Repository. Passage par Stuffit Expander, ouverture du dossier et mise en place dans extensions Classic. Vérification gestionaIre extension: Printopdf bien coché et ça marche..... car le sélecteur propose en imprimante PrinToPDF, lequel converti le document rédigés sous Classic en PDF qui deviennent imprimables. 
 Cependant, une question:
Si  PrintoPdf n'est pas natif dans OS 10.4.11, comment Apple a-t- il résolu le problème? Comment introduit-il une pseudo imprimante/traductrice dans le sélecteur? Laquelle?
Cette étude m'a montré  que 10.4.11 n'est pas la justaposition d'un  mac type X et d'un OS9 indépendant (qui pourrait être directement accessible de l'extérieur)  mais plutôt un ensemble fortement intégré qui ne discute avec l'extérieur qu'à travers OS10.4 et avec les exigences de ce dernier
Bonne soirée et meilleurs voeux à tous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2022)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Cette étude m'a montré  que 10.4.11 n'est pas la justaposition d'un  mac type X et d'un OS9 indépendant (qui pourrait être directement accessible de l'extérieur)  mais plutôt un ensemble fortement intégré qui ne discute avec l'extérieur qu'à travers OS10.4 et avec les exigences de ce dernier
> Bonne soirée et meilleurs voeux à tous.


En fait, Classic, c'est un Mac OS 9 qui est exécuté comme une application Mac OS X, de la virtualisation, en somme.


----------



## macpapyguy (17 Janvier 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, Classic, c'est un Mac OS 9 qui est exécuté comme une application Mac OS X, de la virtualisation, en somme.


C'est pas loin de ce que je pensais!
Mais j'aimerai bien comprendre pourquoi je n'arrivais pas à imprimer avant d'avoir mis en place PrinToPDF; Ayant moult fois effacé et rechargé OS 10.4.11, j'ai peut -être oublié  une extension , mais laquelle?


----------



## Invité (17 Janvier 2022)

La gestion du pdf n'est pas native dans OS9, il faut cette application tierce.
Ca ne passe pas par 10.4.


----------



## macpapyguy (17 Janvier 2022)

Invité a dit:


> La gestion du pdf n'est pas native dans OS9, il faut cette application tierce.
> Ca ne passe pas par 10.4.


OK, mais quand Apple livre OS 10.4.11, quel outil est fourni dans le disque d'installation par "remplacer Print to PDF" que j'ai rajouté?


----------



## Invité (17 Janvier 2022)

Tu n'as rien rajouté à 10.4, mais dans MacOs9.
10.4 gère très bien les pdf puisqu'il est possible de sortir n'importe quel format en .pdf depuis l'utilitaire d'impression


----------



## macpapyguy (18 Janvier 2022)

Je suppose que la disquette OS 10.4 contient une part de OS 9  et une fois chargée qu'il est possible d'imprimer un document AppleWorks sans avoir rien à rajouter. 
Ici, pour imprimer, j'ai du rajouter PrintoPdf, d'où ma question: comment Apple s'y prend-t-il pour permettre l'impression sans faire ce rajout?


----------



## baron (19 Janvier 2022)

macpapyguy a dit:


> comment Apple s'y prend-t-il pour permettre l'impression sans faire ce rajout?


Apple ne s'y prend pas ! A priori, hormis en passant par une impression partagée en réseau (cf. le message d'eteen), il n'y a pas de gestion matérielle des imprimantes par Classic (le logiciel de virtualisation de Mac OS9 dans Mac OSX) ; c'est pourquoi on profite de ce logiciel tierce partie pour créer un document PDF, qui sera lisible dans OSX et ainsi imprimable en vrai.


----------



## macpapyguy (22 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
 Pour conclure et pour éventuellement aider les néophytes qui se poseront la question de départ "impression sous Classic":

OS Tiger incorpore une application "Classic",(_le logiciel de virtualisation de Mac OS9 dans Mac OSX_) comme le dit Baron ci dessus.
Classic exploite les applications de OS 9 telles que AppleWorks 5 par exemple.
un texte issu de AppleWorks n'est pas exploitable directement par Tiger. Il ne peux donc être imprimé en l'état.
ce texte doit être d'abord converti en PDF par un outil spécialisé;
cet outil, PrintoPDF, n'est pas inclus dans Tiger à l'origine, il faut donc le téléchargé et le mettre dans "extension" de Classic.
 L'impression du texte* converti* est alors possible.
*Note*: une chose m'a troublée des le départ: le G5, ouvert sous OS9, montre qu'aucun périphérique n'est connecté sur les entrées USB du G5, (alors que l'imprimante est bien branchée et opérationnelle sous Tiger !) . Et le diagnostic, *immédiat mais faux,* est: _on ne peux pas imprimer parce que Classic ne se connecte pas à l'imprimante, pourquoi ??._
Merci encore pour votre aide.


----------

